# Gruppenbild



## jasin (10. Dezember 2009)

hi leute

ich habe ein gruppenbild. und ein einzelnes bild, das einzelbild moechte ich nach hinten hinter der gruppe verschieben.

so das das einzelbild hinten ist

danke im vorraus


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2009)

jasin hat gesagt.:


> ich habe ein gruppenbild. und ein einzelnes bild, das einzelbild moechte ich nach hinten hinter der gruppe verschieben.
> 
> so das das einzelbild hinten ist



Hi,

coole Idee.




Was ich damit sagen will ist, was willst du von uns bzw. was willst du wissen? Wo hängts, wie weit bist du selbst gekommen?


----------



## chmee (10. Dezember 2009)

Hach, zu viele Informationen, ich weiß nicht wo ich anfangen soll..

Maskieren des Gruppenbildes.

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

geht es um eine Gruppe von Menschen?

Person welche hinter der Gruppe stehen soll freistellen.

In PS auf eigener Ebene "vor" der anderen Ebene einfügen.

Auf einer Ebenenmaske mit einem weichen Pinsel die Bereiche welche nicht sichtbar sein sollen mit schwarz wegpinseln und mit weiß korrigieren.


Alex


----------



## jasin (10. Dezember 2009)

ok vielleicht habe ich das etwas falsch formuliert.

also vorne in der ersten Reihe stehen 10 Personen.
die andere Person, die später dazu gekommen ist, sprich einzel Bild, möchte ich nach Hinten versetzen.

ich hab natuerlich gedacht geht einfach und vertausche die Ebenen. Pustekuchen.

wenn ich das mache verschwindet die personen. weil es von der ersten Ebene, mit den 10 Personen, überdeckt wird.


----------



## smileyml (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jasin,

vorerst muss ich dich bitten ein wenig auf Ausdruck und Rechtschreibung zu achten. Deine Beiträge sind mitunter nur schwer verständlich, was die Hilfe schwer macht.

Du musst natürlich die Einzelperson mit einer Ebenemaske (siehe Alexanders Tipp) ebenso wie die Gruppe freistellen. Dann sollte folgende Ebenereihenfolge dich deinem Ergebnis nahe bringen.

- freigestellte Personengruppe
- freigestellte Einzelperson
- Personenbild unbearbeitet

So kannst du die Einzelperson "hinter" der Gruppe entsprechend deinen Wünschen verschieben, bis sie womöglich durch eine Lücke "schaut".

Grüße Marco


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wenn man schon genau weiß wo die Person hin soll reicht es, dass man nur die Einzelperson freistellt und dann per Ebenenmaske anpasst. Hat zumindest bei mir funktioniert. 


Alex


----------



## Sierb (11. Dezember 2009)

1. Einzelne Person freistellen (aus dem Hintergrund rausschneiden) und auf neue Ebene legen.
2. An einer Stelle in der Gruppe positionieren
3. Eine Maske erstellen und mit schwarzer Farbe solange den Körper "wegmalen", bis nur noch sein Kopf sichtbar ist (Und er somit im Hintergrund steht)


Alternative wäre, die Gruppe freizustellen und vor dem Einzelnen zu positionieren. (Das ist nebenbei das, was du selbst versucht hast. Du bedenkst dabei nur nicht, dass auch das Gruppenbild einen eigenen Hintergrund hat. 
Allerdings könnte man es auch mit dem Ebenenmodus "ineinanderkpieren" versuchen)


----------

